# [poll] Best 8 string under $1500



## Count_Dissident (Jan 30, 2016)

After considering changing pickups in an Ibanez Universe, I decided to take another route and move into the world of 8 string guitars. Now I just need to decide which one is the best for me. I would like to keep the cost under $1500 but I would consider going a bit higher for the right guitar. I would like the guitar to be able to handle the "djent" tones, but be versatile enough to not be limited to it. I am not looking to capture the tone of anyone in particular, but I am looking for something that can handle the heavier tones very well but still has the definition to hear the separation in the notes on full chords.
I would prefer that the guitar has a tremolo but there are not many option in this price range. I would also prefer passive pickups. As far as the neck shape goes, I prefer the Ibanez wizard style thinner neck feel to the thicker neck style of a Schecter.

I have never played an 8 string and have no stores within reasonable driving distance that carries anything in a higher price range, so I will be relying on your expertise. 

Here are the options I am considering so far with reasons for/against:

1) *Ibanez M80M* - Seems to be built like a tank. I like the Lundgren M8 and I have no question that this guitar handles the heavier "djent" tones very well, just not sure that it is capable of being very versatile. Wish it had a neck PU. Neck specs seem thicker than a TAM10 and closer to a Schecter Hellraiser. Not sure if I would like the 29.4" scale or not (I have never played anything close to that scale that wasn't a bass).

2) *Kiesel Vader V8* - I like the ability to order custom specs. I question the stock Kiesel pickups (I have read good things about them but I have a feeling I would want to do a PU swap). The neck seems to be thicker than any of the other guitars. I have never had a Hipshot bridge, but it seems very nice. I don't mind the body shape, but overall the guitar seems a bit tiny without the head stock.

3) *Ibanez TAM10* - Neck thickness seems to have a thinner profile. I like the pickup config with coil tapping, but I am not sure about the Ionizer pickups (I am not sure if they will give me the heavy tight crunch on the low end that I am looking for). I will also admit that this thread  Tried the TAM10 today....unimpressed  has scared me off a bit.

4) *Agile Custom* - This is kind of a wild card. I am considering the Reaper body style, would that be OK for an 8 string? Quality control seems a bit suspect and I am not sure that even the highest model Agile guitars compare to the other guitars listed here. Custom options are awesome but I have no idea about the thickness of the the neck. Having the option for passive pickups and a tremolo is perfect, but I question the quality of the Floyd Rose or the Kahler trems used in the Agile Guitars.

5) *Schecter Hellraiser C-8 FR* - I am mainly considering this guitar because of the Floyd Rose trem. The neck actually doesn't spec out much thicker than the Ibanez guitars but Schecter guitars always seem to have thicker "shoulders". Not a fan of EMG active pickups,not even with the 18v mod(would passive Bare Knuckle pups with covers fit in here without too much modification and without the need of PU rings?). 

If anyone has any other guitars, feel free to make suggestions as I would also be open to other ideas as well. Thanks


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jan 30, 2016)

The M80M is pretty good. If you roll off the tone knob completely you'll get a neck-kind-off sound from the bridge pickup. The Lundgren supplied is just great, and the neck is pretty fvcking good. My vote goes to the M80M. The extra scale length really helps. It's easy to adjust to if you have average to bigger hands. The neck is far from thick, it's just one mm thicker than most Ibanezes, which is still pretty thin.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Jan 30, 2016)

I put other because I would suggest the Banshee 8 if you can find one lol


----------



## ihunda (Jan 30, 2016)

+1 on banshee elite 8


----------



## bzhan1 (Jan 31, 2016)

None of those are on par with an 852/2228 quality wise, especially the neck. If you want versatility the M80 is definitely out.


----------



## Nlelith (Jan 31, 2016)

+1 on non-elite Banshee 8


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 31, 2016)

Vader... Bc I love headless guitars and 27" is the biggest scale length I can deal with... Personal preference is a mothafvcka... Any reason you didn't consider a DC800?


----------



## prlgmnr (Jan 31, 2016)

I was nearly put off getting an M80M by the lack of a neck pickup - don't be. The tone control employs witchcraft and you would swear it had a neck pickup when rolled all the way off, perfect for jazz soloing with bass accompaniment. Well, I mean it would be if I could get my head round doing both those things at once.

It's a surprisingly versatile instrument.

I like my strings pretty tight anyway so the longer scale length is perfect for me, but that depends what you're into. Personally I thought if I'm getting an 8 string it needs to have a long enough scale length to get the best sound out of the 8th string and that's what sold me on the M80M.


----------



## Aymara (Jan 31, 2016)

Instead of the Schecter Hellraiser I would vote for the *Schecter Hybrid* for the better neck and much, much better pickups. The EMG 57/66 set is the only active pickup set I know, which I would call great. I have a C-1 and I am tempted to get a C-7 too ... it looks great, has superb ergonomics and the wood / pickup combination exactly nails my sound taste ... the balls of a Les Paul combined with the clarity of a Gretsch Falcon.

Ok, there's no C-8 Hybrid with a Floyd, but come on ... a Floyd on an 8 string?


----------



## exo (Jan 31, 2016)

Is there a reason the RG852 isn't in the poll? $1300-$1700, depending on model, and it's Prestige.....


----------



## gujukal (Jan 31, 2016)

If you want the best sound of lower tunings, M80M with its long scale slays the rest. I would like one as a studio instrument but i probably wouldn't use it live.


----------



## Ze_F (Jan 31, 2016)

The Ibanez RGIF8 is a good overall 8 string. Very well built for an Indo. You have to dig the fanned frets though. But the fanned frets are forgotten after 5 minutes. Pickups are EMGs, and do sound good. Neck is thin, frets are quite OK when compared to the TAM 10 erratic treatment. An overall very OK 8 string for under 1.5K

The Ibanez SIX28 is also quite good, D Activator pickups, ebony fretboard, some good looks and sounds very nice. it's got the S body, which is quite a welcome change for a 8 string. Also under 1.5K

I own both of them, along with a TAM 10 (I wouldn't recommend it, the back of the neck is not really finished, the fret ends are a mess, etc), and a TAM100 (much nicer, but also much more expensive). Yeah, I like Ibanez.


----------



## PBC (Jan 31, 2016)

If you have a 34" bass at home then pretend the 2nd fret is the nut and play a power chord at 3-5-5 if you are in fourths tuning. That will approximate the stretch of the M80M and a 30 inch agile. Just bear in mind that bass strings have about ~40lbs of tension (2x of guitar most people's guitar tension) and higher action. 

It's difficult to make a recommendation because going long scale is entirely dependent on your playing staying and boundaries. Some people have gone long and have been fine while other it's a deal breaker at 28", 27", 26.5" and others just want 25.5". The 8 string reaper might have a one way ticket to neck-diveville if the scale length is too long and the strap locks aren't in the right position to compensate. 

Here's my attempt to cover all the specs: 

If want 25.5": ESP 208, 308 , 338. You could also do 7 string + extra high at this scale if you are at least half step down.

26.5": Dean 850x or their ML 8 string. Also old schecter models, and I believe their Omen-8.

27": Pretty much most production 8 string. Then it comes down to neck thickness, fretboard radius and pickups. 

28": Newer schecter 8 string and Agiles. 

29.4- 30": M80m and Agile. 

FannedFret: Ibanez RGIF8 27.2-25.5, Carvin Aries 27.5-26, Agile 30-27 or 28-25.5, or 27-25. 

On tremolos: Some people here have had good experience with an 8 string floyd. Agile has had some difficulty with having the kahler bridge cavity being a bit too high and issues with heavy gauge strings on the low end. I'm no expert on this but I believe Hollowway and MaxofMetal might have more insight into this matter. 

I know this isn't what you probably want from this thread, but because you haven't had the ability to try anything out, you're in the all too common guitar trap of having way too many options to pick from and no experience to help you give heuristics to each option.  I mean that in the least offensive way possible because this trial and error is a rite of passage for all guitarists and we all deal with it in some way or another. 

As a final note: We all want to consolidate and hit the jackpot right of the bat and be able grab an instrument that can not only address our current needs but be able to adapt to what we might need in the future. The truth is that we can't know what we might need. John Petrucci is still changing his signature 16 years after it launched and this Rusty Cooley video explains his development. p.s. Nile

My suggestion: Get a cheap used 8 string and mess with tunings, string gauges, dialing in tones and practicing your technique. You'll eventually get closer to _your_ 8 string. 

You may want to post your string gauges, tuning, and what music you like to play here as it would help others give you suggestions. 

Good luck


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 31, 2016)

Agile all the way.

You get the Hornet body shape, choice of scale length, and a licensed Floyd Rose Temelo, SS frets, your choice of finish, etc...

My agile plays great, stays in tune, and doesn't have any issues. I imagine that the custom models will play just as well.

If they offered a 28" scale (not 28.625), I would have already ordered another one


----------



## musicman61554 (Jan 31, 2016)

Ive played all of these but the TAM10 and I own a Agile Septor Elite 827 EB DNC and its amazing. Stays in tune, plays amazing and is just a fun guitar to play.


----------



## Count_Dissident (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you all for responding, much appreciated!! Everything so far has been very helpful and I look forward to hearing more of your suggestion and ideas!



RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> I put other because I would suggest the Banshee 8 if you can find one lol



I didn't mention the Banshee's because the passive version doesn't seem to be available anymore and I am trying to stay away active pickups. I have EMG707's in my Loomis and even with the 18v mod, they still lack clarity in attack. I imagine the 808's are very similar. 



exo said:


> Is there a reason the RG852 isn't in the poll? $1300-$1700, depending on model, and it's Prestige.....



For the same reason I left the Banshee off of the list, I am trying to avoid active pickups.



Ze_F said:


> The Ibanez RGIF8 is a good overall 8 string. Very well built for an Indo. You have to dig the fanned frets though. But the fanned frets are forgotten after 5 minutes. Pickups are EMGs, and do sound good. Neck is thin, frets are quite OK when compared to the TAM 10 erratic treatment. An overall very OK 8 string for under 1.5K
> 
> The Ibanez SIX28 is also quite good, D Activator pickups, ebony fretboard, some good looks and sounds very nice. it's got the S body, which is quite a welcome change for a 8 string. Also under 1.5K
> 
> I own both of them, along with a TAM 10 (I wouldn't recommend it, the back of the neck is not really finished, the fret ends are a mess, etc), and a TAM100 (much nicer, but also much more expensive). Yeah, I like Ibanez.



The more I hear about the TAM 10, the less interested I am in it. I think I have basically eliminated it from consideration at this point. As far as the Ibanez RGIF8 goes, I again have to point out the active pups and I have never played a fanned fret guitar so I wasn't sure how easily I would adjust to it. 
As far as the Ibanez SIX28, I am not sure why I did not consider it before. Thanks for pointing it out. I will have to research that model some more.



PBC said:


> My suggestion: Get a cheap used 8 string and mess with tunings, string gauges, dialing in tones and practicing your technique. You'll eventually get closer to _your_ 8 string.
> 
> You may want to post your string gauges, tuning, and what music you like to play here as it would help others give you suggestions.
> 
> Good luck



I try to live by the "buy once, cry once" credo, so I would like to try to find something that I can stick with, even if it takes a bit of time to sort things out...and a little luck! 

As far as string gauges go, I normally use a 9-42 set with a 56 for my 7 strings. I would probably want to use something similar on an 8. My music style is fairly diverse. I am looking for something that can handle the heavy crunch of bands like Meshuggah, Gojira, Behemoth with the definition and smoothness of Opeth, Steven Wilson and Devin Townsend. I would also include Ihsahn as a major influence. For recording purposes, I could definitely use my Ibanez Universe for solos and clean passages (among other things), so I am leaning towards an 8 string that does the things well that my Universe and Schecter Loomis might be lacking at a bit.



kindsage said:


> Agile all the way.
> 
> You get the Hornet body shape, choice of scale length, and a licensed Floyd Rose Temelo, SS frets, your choice of finish, etc...
> 
> ...



I am definitely interested in Agile because of the the ability to customize it and for the price. It's great to hear that a few people have had luck in getting a great guitar,but the posts in this forum related to their quality control scares me a bit. Especially considering that custom guitars cannot be returned.



Konfyouzd said:


> Vader... Bc I love headless guitars and 27" is the biggest scale length I can deal with... Personal preference is a mothafvcka... Any reason you didn't consider a DC800?


 
Not sure why I didn't consider the DC800 too. I guess the aesthetics of the Vader V8 grabbed my attention. Are these guitars similar in play-ability? 



prlgmnr said:


> I was nearly put off getting an M80M by the lack of a neck pickup - don't be. The tone control employs witchcraft and you would swear it had a neck pickup when rolled all the way off, perfect for jazz soloing with bass accompaniment. Well, I mean it would be if I could get my head round doing both those things at once.
> 
> It's a surprisingly versatile instrument.
> 
> I like my strings pretty tight anyway so the longer scale length is perfect for me, but that depends what you're into. Personally I thought if I'm getting an 8 string it needs to have a long enough scale length to get the best sound out of the 8th string and that's what sold me on the M80M.


 It's great to hear that this guitar has versatility and does not just do one thing well. I have to say, this one is very interesting to me!


----------



## exo (Jan 31, 2016)

You mentioned being willing to go a touch higher than $1500.......the RG852mpb model has passive dimarzios......


----------



## DeathChord (Jan 31, 2016)

For me, hands down it's the M80M. I have had this guitar for 3 years now and IMO it has everything I would ever want in a ERG and it has no problems being versatile. 

I have been an advocate of this particular guitar simply for the sum of its parts.

The Ash body gives it a bright clear tone, the Lundgren M8 speaks for itself. The 29.4 " scale gives you so much versatility when it comes to string gauge selection and the bridge offers the stability needed when going to those depths.

If I could custom shop an 8 the specs would be very similar, this beast is a keeper.


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 31, 2016)

You should definitely check how old the thread about the bad Agile you're reading is.

I don't think I've heard of anyone getting a lemon for at least a year. Can anyone else vouch for this?

Also, if you can live with nickel frets and a regular super-strat body, then you have plenty to choose from and you can buy risk free, knowing that you can return any lemons until you get a cherry.

But anyway goodluck with your choice.


----------



## Count_Dissident (Feb 1, 2016)

It's very interesting that my leading candidates when originally posting (M80M,Vader V8) are leading the way at this point. You guys aren't making this decision easier for me!  




kindsage said:


> You should definitely check how old the thread about the bad Agile you're reading is.
> 
> I don't think I've heard of anyone getting a lemon for at least a year. Can anyone else vouch for this?
> 
> ...



It's definitely great to hear that the Agile quality control doesn't seem to be an issue as much anymore. The only problem I still have with Agile is that if I order a custom guitar, I cannot return it.


----------



## jerm (Feb 1, 2016)

Ibanez or Kiesel. Nevermind anything else at that price point.


----------



## Mangle (Feb 1, 2016)

You can still find the Banshee Passive 8 (red quilt & grey quilt) if you look. They're going for around $800 in some spots (28", 20 radius Nazgul/Sentient etc.)

Carvin DC800 should be looked at (got a nice white one in stock, on line right now - same with the Aries 8 except that's a bolt-on for a bit less)

Ibanez M80M out of the ones you got listed though.


----------



## Veritech Zero (Feb 1, 2016)

Hm... It really looks like it is between the Kiesel and the Ibanez M80M.

I really think you will like the Kiesel Lithium pickups, I was in the same boat about them before I actually tried them, and I couldn't be happier, definitely not going to be getting rid of them soon.

So it comes down to scale length and number of pickups. If you want a really long scale guitar, and are ok with one pickup, then the Ibanez is the way to go seeing as the longest Kiesel makes is 27.5" with the AM8. BUT, if you can live with a slightly shorter scale and need that neck pickup, the sky is the limit with the Kiesel options. Even with only $1500 as your budget that still leaves TONS of room for lots of options, and they have several models too, between the DC800, the Vader 8, the Aries 8, and the Aries Multiscale 8.

If quality is the deciding factor, I've personally owned both amazing Ibanez guitars, and Ibanez guitars that were let downs as far as quality-price are concerned. But I have never once played or owned a carvin/kiesel that I didn't love through and through.

Also, you can order the thinner neck on the Kiesel, is is supposed to be .76" thick at the nut, which is about 1mm THINNER than the M80M neck if you so choose to have one built like that. It is very very similar to the new(ish) Schecter ultra thin "C" profile if you have played one of those.


----------



## ferret (Feb 1, 2016)

I didn't see where you talked about it, but it's worth noting that Kiesel now has single coil pickups for their 8s. So if you wanted a center pickup, Kiesel has you covered... even on the fanned fret Aries.


----------



## HexaneLake (Feb 1, 2016)

I would have to go with Kiesel also. They have been really stepping their game up lately.


----------



## brutalwizard (Feb 2, 2016)

Carvin #rekts all these guitars. Straight up played all these guitars besides a vader 8 / agile custom. More specifically every variation ibanez 8 and unless you are like myself and compulsively NEED an ibanez, every single carvin tops them from a price standpoint. Any non prestige ibby 8 feels like a 600$ guitar. While Every carvin i have played feels like someone dropped like $2100 into it haha. Was skeptical on the Stock pickups till I actually played a vader (6string) recently. They were tight responsive and clear. A pickup upgrade wouldn't be essential unless you really had a set you wanted specifically, like any guitar. 

Agile custom is literally just like the rest of the passable (too me) production models. Having played most models, I would avoid unless you were on a tight budget and need some weird specs like 30" scale length, multiscale, tremelo bridge. Seems like a trap spending extra $ to get a cool looking guitar that will lose like 50% value instantly and still made in SK. (based on other customs I have seen for resale in the past) 

Can't Speak too much cause I played an old hellraiser FR like 26.5" baseball necked one . But again In my personal experience and just from seeing them around for so long. Getting a schecter 8 is like an instant cash loss if bought new. I have never seen one personally hold its value used. 

I know its all subjective, but honestly do yourself and your wallet a favor and hit up dat carvin game.


----------



## Count_Dissident (Feb 2, 2016)

brutalwizard said:


> Carvin #rekts all these guitars. Straight up played all these guitars besides a vader 8 / agile custom...
> I know its all subjective, but honestly do yourself and your wallet a favor and hit up dat carvin game.



It it great to see all of love for the Carvin/Kiesel guitars, it gives me much more confidence in going with the Vader V8 as an option. I wasn't really considering resale value much in my decision, but you definitely raised a great point that I should consider before making my choice!



ferret said:


> I didn't see where you talked about it, but it's worth noting that Kiesel now has single coil pickups for their 8s. So if you wanted a center pickup, Kiesel has you covered... even on the fanned fret Aries.



Good to know, thanks. Although I do not see this option when designing a custom Vader V8 using their website's custom guitar builder.



Veritech Zero said:


> I really think you will like the Kiesel Lithium pickups, I was in the same boat about them before I actually tried them, and I couldn't be happier, definitely not going to be getting rid of them soon.
> 
> If quality is the deciding factor, I've personally owned both amazing Ibanez guitars, and Ibanez guitars that were let downs as far as quality-price are concerned. But I have never once played or owned a carvin/kiesel that I didn't love through and through.
> 
> Also, you can order the thinner neck on the Kiesel, is is supposed to be .76" thick at the nut, which is about 1mm THINNER than the M80M neck if you so choose to have one built like that. It is very very similar to the new(ish) Schecter ultra thin "C" profile if you have played one of those.



Great to hear the pups sound great from more than one person here! It makes me feel more comfortable that a swap may not be needed. Are there any other pickups that they can be compared to in tone?

Ok, I would definitely like to elaborate on the neck profile. 
-Is it for sure that I can order the "thinner" neck on the Vader V8? When using their custom guitar designer on their website I do not see that option.
-I like the neck of Universe over the Loomis on my 7 strings. I believe the Ibanez had a "D" profile, which feels much better to me than the rounded "C" profile of the Schecter. The specs for the standard Vader V8 show it to be about .1" thicker than the M80M at the nut and almost .5" at the 12th fret. This combined with the "C" profile concerns me. Will the M80M feel a lot thinner and/or flatter than the Vader V8?


----------



## ferret (Feb 2, 2016)

Count_Dissident said:


> Good to know, thanks. Although I do not see this option when designing a custom Vader V8 using their website's custom guitar builder.



It may be a call-in option on the Vader, but it's listed on the Aries 8 builders directly as a $75 option. There's been at least a couple of Vaders with single coil routes.

Rule #1 with Kiesel regardless: Call in the order and talk to them. Not everything is on the builders, not even every STANDARD option.


----------



## Count_Dissident (Feb 4, 2016)

ferret said:


> It may be a call-in option on the Vader, but it's listed on the Aries 8 builders directly as a $75 option. There's been at least a couple of Vaders with single coil routes.
> 
> Rule #1 with Kiesel regardless: Call in the order and talk to them. Not everything is on the builders, not even every STANDARD option.





Veritech Zero said:


> Also, you can order the thinner neck on the Kiesel, is is supposed to be .76" thick at the nut, which is about 1mm THINNER than the M80M neck if you so choose to have one built like that. It is very very similar to the new(ish) Schecter ultra thin "C" profile if you have played one of those.




Thanks!! Does anyone know how the thinner neck option on the Kiesel compares to the neck on the M80M? Does the Kiesel thinner neck still have a round profile or is it flatter like an Ibanez wizard neck?


----------



## Low Baller (Feb 8, 2016)

Nlelith said:


> +1 on non-elite Banshee 8



+1 lets be friends too


----------



## Yousef (Feb 13, 2016)

Kiesel all day every day.


----------



## Jmk338 (Mar 4, 2016)

Where are you guys finding Vader 8's for under $1500? It seems like the ones on reverb top $1800 and only a few basic 7's are under $1500 on kiesel's site


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 4, 2016)

There are used RG 2228's out there for less, and I doubt you'll find any better for that price.


----------



## ferret (Mar 7, 2016)

Jmk338 said:


> Where are you guys finding Vader 8's for under $1500? It seems like the ones on reverb top $1800 and only a few basic 7's are under $1500 on kiesel's site



They start at $1300 with $100 worth of options free. You're looking at pre-built ones that are typically pimped out and probably marked up to boot.


----------



## Five Ten (Mar 7, 2016)

Jmk338 said:


> Where are you guys finding Vader 8's for under $1500? It seems like the ones on reverb top $1800 and only a few basic 7's are under $1500 on kiesel's site



V8 KIESEL VADER EIGHT STRING HEADLESS ELECTRIC GUITAR | KieselGuitars.com

Check the base price! Super affordable as far as these niche sort of things go, especially considering it's american made. You won't get a super fancy Vader for $1300, but even the base models are great. 

I find the $100 worth of free options to be a bit bogus since you're forced into getting a case of some sort, which adds another $50, so you really only get $50 in free options. Still, $1300 is a damn good price, and it's under $1500, so it's what I'd recommend. The Aries are great models too, and they're cheaper by a few hundred.

edit; I really aught to read through entire threads before posting. I'm way late to the party.


----------



## DeathChord (Mar 7, 2016)

_Ibanez M80M_


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 7, 2016)

Do you want a trem? If you do, it's either an Agile or a Schecter. I just got an Agile with a FR, and I LOVE it!


----------



## Given To Fly (Mar 8, 2016)

Here is what I would do:
1. Go here and buy one of these: IBANEZ RG852 RG852GK GALAXY BLACK
2. Since you prefer passive pickups, go here and buy a calibrated, soap-bar set of these: Lundgren M8 8-String Meshuggah Humbucker Pickup | The Axe Palace
3. Put the pickups in the guitar or pay someone to put the pickups in the guitar. 
4. You will probably want the guitar setup with new strings unless you do your own setups, in which case you will probably just want the strings. 

If you do this, you will have a new Ibanez Prestige RG852GK ($1000) with a calibrated set of Lundgren M8C's ($399.99) for $1400. That leaves $100 left over for things like labor (if needed) and strings. This guitar will give you the best of a lot worlds and it beats all the guitars in your poll.


----------



## prlgmnr (Mar 8, 2016)

Given To Fly said:


> Here is what I would do:
> 1. Go here and buy one of these: IBANEZ RG852 RG852GK GALAXY BLACK
> 2. Since you prefer passive pickups, go here and buy a calibrated, soap-bar set of these: Lundgren M8 8-String Meshuggah Humbucker Pickup | The Axe Palace
> 3. Put the pickups in the guitar or pay someone to put the pickups in the guitar.
> ...



Wow that website is like a time portal to 1999


----------



## Ze_F (Mar 8, 2016)

Yup, but not the service, reliability, efficiency, competence (and so on) of the man running the business.

Highly recommended site. Bought several guitars there, never, ever disappointed.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Mar 8, 2016)

I think Carvin is probably the "best" out there, but I think the RG852's are less than $1500, and they're not on that list.

From what I've read they're pretty solid guitars. I have a 752 and I love it, if it plays anything like that I think it's well worth putting in this list, has to be better than the budget Abasi model.

Absence of a neck pickup makes the Meshuggah Ibanez nonsense to me, at least if you're trying to pick a "best" 8-string option. Depends on how you're judging/comparing these guitars and defining "best."

Used RG2228 is an option too, but I guess this list is exclusive to new guitars under $1500.


----------



## bzhan1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Rg2228 with dimarzios >>>
That neck, that action, that tuning stability
Play-ability wise, I'd put money on my old 2228 over any production or custom 8 period


----------



## trem licking (Mar 10, 2016)

a nearly decked out custom agile with a floyd will cost you 14-1500 but will have most of the options you could want in a guitar. yes, the quality wont be as good as carvin/prestige ibanez but it will be good enough in most cases considering you get to customize it for such a low price. quality will be on par with schecter and certainly better than Indo ibanez... if you pay attention to that sort of thing.


----------



## RuslanK (Mar 14, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> There are used RG 2228's out there for less, and I doubt you'll find any better for that price.


RG2228, maybe Carvin DC800.


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 14, 2016)

Schecter Banshee Elite 8.

Neck thru, thin neck, hipshot bridge, locking tuners, stainless frets, Schecter USA pups, and a 28 inch scale close to the M80m but still comfortable.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Mar 14, 2016)

FWIW, the only guitars on your list I have experience with are the TAM10 and a couple Agile 8-strings (not custom).

TAM10 - While I liked the pickups, I found everything else about the guitar to be not much different-feeling than the RG8 I used to have. In other words, I don't think the TAM10 is worth its asking price and thus probably isn't worth considering.

Agile - While much of this is personal preference, I have not played an Agile 7- or 8-string guitar that I have liked. This is primarily because of their necks. If the custom guitars have the same neck profile, then I wouldn't personally consider them either. Obviously take this with a grain of salt, since you could possibly play one and love it.


----------

